
Ask HN: Is jQuery still a thing? - jiten_bansal
Repost https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12969826
======
onion2k
Yes it is still a thing, but you _probably_ don't need it unless you're
writing code that needs to support (very) old browsers.

